# Help. Burned My Outside Stove With A Griddle



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

I am sooo mad!! I bought a outside griddle to do pancakes on in the morning. I turned on both burners and put the griddle on top. When I took the griddle off the stove was a big brown mess. I think the heat was trapped under the griddle and burned the stove. Does anyone know of anything I can use to fix it. can you have them painted? Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Been there, done that and have the T-shirt (with photos) to prove it.

Not the best design for a stove to put raised knobs but I guess they only thought you would put pots on it.

I have no fix for you other then buy new knobs. I left mine burnt as a reminder never to put the griddle on there again.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

I did the same thing, but not to the same extent as you. Sorry to hear that. I ended up melting the plastic base that the stove actually sits on. Double check that....I bet you melted that plastic as well since most of the trapped heat comes out from the side of the stove.


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep.........Me too. I melted my knobs a couple weeks ago putting a large pan on the small burner. Haven't replaced them yet as a reminder. Have been told I can just call Keystone and get new knobs. Is that so? Was your damage to the stove top or just the knobs too?

Lori


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Melted the label on mine a little, but caught it before the knobs melted


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Cook them cakes at an angle!

Randy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Those are real nice looking cakes.

Out of curiosity, why do you have a picture of them?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> Those are real nice looking cakes.
> 
> Out of curiosity, why do you have a picture of them?


So he can have his cake and eat it too???


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

campmg said:


> Those are real nice looking cakes.
> Out of curiosity, why do you have a picture of them?


How funny.









Glad you asked. I takes pictures of food while camping so in December through May I can remember all the good grub we enjoyed while camping. Like these from last weekend:




























Randy


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Those are real nice looking cakes.
> 
> Out of curiosity, why do you have a picture of them?


So he can have his cake and eat it too???








[/quote]

LOL you guys crack me up


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Those are real nice looking cakes.
> Out of curiosity, why do you have a picture of them?


How funny.









Glad you asked. I takes pictures of food while camping so in December through May I can remember all the good grub we enjoyed while camping. Like these from last weekend:




























Randy
[/quote]

Alright now you are making me hungry, That is a nice looking grill where did you get it and how do you like it? My grill broke on the last trip so I'm in the market for new one.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I got my Weber-Q 200 at Cooking.com. I did a Nextag.com search to see which online retailers had it for sale at the best price including shipping. When I bought mine, cooking.com was it. LOVE IT. Huge grilling area for a portable grill. Cooks very evenly, and I really like the cast iron grates. Plus, it says you should cook with the lid closed as opposed to the Coleman Roadtrip which recommends closing the lid for limited time or the handle will melt.

The Weber-Q literally cooks as well, if not better, than my $450 natural gas Coleman on my patio. It uses the 14.1 oz propane torch canisters instead of the 16 oz camping canisters. If I had one gripe, that is it. Like this weekend, I forgot a spare canister. The marina had only the 16 oz green canisters. I had to run into town to the ACE harware to get the 14.1 oz canister.

Randy


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

He's just keeping Austin weird!
From the looks of those pics i would camp with you anytime Randy!


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> The Weber-Q literally cooks as well, if not better, than my $450 natural gas Coleman on my patio. It uses the 14.1 oz propane torch canisters instead of the 16 oz camping canisters. If I had one gripe, that is it. Like this weekend, I forgot a spare canister. The marina had only the 16 oz green canisters. I had to run into town to the ACE harware to get the 14.1 oz canister.
> Randy


I'll have to agree with your comments on the stove. I recently got the Q-100 (same without side shelves) and it cooks great. I bought it on the way to the coast for a week of camping and when I put it together I realized that it only fit the skinny bottles. Oops, I only had the 16oz fat bottles with me and I only carry the fat ones as they fit the lantern better as well. I found that if I removed one screw that held the ring that supports the bottle, I could spring it out bigger and fit the fat bottles in it. So I was back in business with the fat bottles.









So you may want to try this mod if you don't want to carry the 14.1oz bottles or a hose to connect to the TT tanks.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> It uses the 14.1 oz propane torch canisters instead of the 16 oz camping canisters. If I had one gripe, that is it. Like this weekend, I forgot a spare canister. The marina had only the 16 oz green canisters. I had to run into town to the ACE harware to get the 14.1 oz canister.


Hey Randy,

I've been considering one of these grills and wondered about the size of the canisters. It looks like the wire holder for the tank will not accomodate the 16 oz canister size, otherwise that size would work.

Is is possible to hook up a hose between the grill and a 20# propane tank? I have a hose for such a hookup - a leftover from our tent camping days. We used it to connect our Coleman stove to a 20# tank (like your home propane grill). I believe that the threads and the orifice on the grill end of the hose are the same as on the end of the 14.1 oz. nd the 16 oz. canisters.

Have you tried this, or is it obvious that it will not work?

Mike


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> Hey Randy,
> 
> I've been considering one of these grills and wondered about the size of the canisters. It looks like the wire holder for the tank will not accomodate the 16 oz canister size, otherwise that size would work.
> 
> ...


You can use a hose from the 20# tank directly to the grill. The end of the hose has the same fitting as the top of the bottles, so it will work on anything a that a bottle will fit.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Cook them cakes at an angle!
> 
> Randy


This is what we do and have not had a problem.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> It uses the 14.1 oz propane torch canisters instead of the 16 oz camping canisters. If I had one gripe, that is it. Like this weekend, I forgot a spare canister. The marina had only the 16 oz green canisters. I had to run into town to the ACE harware to get the 14.1 oz canister.


Hey Randy,

I've been considering one of these grills and wondered about the size of the canisters. It looks like the wire holder for the tank will not accomodate the 16 oz canister size, otherwise that size would work.

Is is possible to hook up a hose between the grill and a 20# propane tank? I have a hose for such a hookup - a leftover from our tent camping days. We used it to connect our Coleman stove to a 20# tank (like your home propane grill). I believe that the threads and the orifice on the grill end of the hose are the same as on the end of the 14.1 oz. nd the 16 oz. canisters.

Have you tried this, or is it obvious that it will not work?

Mike
[/quote]
I have the Q120 and use the connecting hose with a 5 lb. LP tank. Works great. Got the 5 lb tank so it would be easier to haul then a 20 lb. Should be fine with a 20. Love my Weber Q

Rayman


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh Sia, I am so sorry you "Cooked" your stove! But I have to say Thank you - because I never thought that would happen, and we were just talking about buying a griddle for just that purpose! I'm sorry I had to learn through your mishap (and it appears you aren't the only one to suffer that)

Take care, and don't fret too much. At the end of the day, when you and the kids and dog are ok, that's all that really matters.










HEIDI


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

yes I burned to stove too. It is pretty bad. But hey the pancakes were oh so yummy. Now I can keep cooking on it now that it's ruined anyway. Thanks for all your help. Maybe if I ever sell it I will replace the stove first.


----------

